# Syracuse NY: Looking to join a group or start a new one.



## niastri (Oct 1, 2004)

I already play in a game once a week, and although I love my current group, they don't have enough time to play more than once a week.

So I want to find another group to join.

I have played for about 15 years now, all manner of games, with a number of different gaming groups, so I am pretty adaptable.  I prefer more role playing intensive games, but a good dustup is always nice as well.

If you have an opening, or would consider starting a new group, I will be happy to get together to check compatibility.


----------



## niastri (Oct 4, 2004)

6 views, no takers?

(top in other words...)


----------



## niastri (Oct 6, 2004)

Topping again.  Really curious, we must have some people who want to play more in Syracuse...


----------



## PJ-Mason (Oct 10, 2004)

I might game with you, but only if you're tall............ 

What times are you talking about?


----------



## niastri (Oct 11, 2004)

PJ-Mason said:
			
		

> I might game with you, but only if you're tall............
> 
> What times are you talking about?




I am pretty wide open, but week nights would be better.   I can't promise tall, but my hobbit friends think I am nearly a giant.


----------



## PJ-Mason (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm pretty open as well. I'd like to avoid sundays though. Sundays are my weekly days to watch my sports and all the stuff i saved on the DVR throughout the week!  

I know Monday nights are not good for you.


----------



## niastri (Oct 14, 2004)

Can you make it to Syracuse regularly for games?  I would love to have you, I seem to have a halfway decent group forming from responses I have gotten.  Message me


----------



## PJ-Mason (Oct 14, 2004)

niastri said:
			
		

> Can you make it to Syracuse regularly for games?  I would love to have you, I seem to have a halfway decent group forming from responses I have gotten.  Message me




Message sent. Hope you have the same addy as always!


----------



## niastri (Oct 19, 2004)

PJ-Mason said:
			
		

> Message sent. Hope you have the same addy as always!




I got you PJ.  Thanks for responding


----------



## niastri (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like we are playing a game in Kalamar, 3 players currently, I am DMing.  Still could put another player or two in...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 20, 2004)

Where abouts in Syracuse are you, and what day?  I generally work weeknights (at Upstate Hospital), so I don't think based on your initial description that I'd be able to make it, but I'd like to here more.


----------

